# Tegu poop?



## Patrick Kendall (Jan 8, 2016)

Came home and tegu had pooped, I guess? This was on the spot where he basks. He had been fed a raw egg yolk, cooked chicken and some roaches. There was some that was solid but there was this yellow liquid that was almost like a paste. I have a vet appointment scheduled but I just wonder is this normal? He has been very inactive because of brumation.


----------



## viejo (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes, it's normal.


----------



## Patrick Kendall (Jan 8, 2016)

Is that the urates?


----------



## viejo (Jan 8, 2016)

Yes


----------



## Stormi (Jan 20, 2016)

How often do you feed cooked chicken? They should only really be fed raw meats..


----------



## Justin (Mar 24, 2016)

I was beginning to worry my tegu was impacted till he dropped this. He is 24" long.


----------

